# Terminator 3 muzzle brake?



## fireman32 (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone using one?  I have a Rem. 7 mm magnum and was thinking of putting a brake on it.  The T3 has good reviews, but I've never had a brake installed.  So, any advice?


----------



## SwampMoss (Jul 11, 2017)

I had a brake put on a gun and sold it after I shot it without hearing protection during deer season.  The noise from the shot hurts.  I personally will not buy a gun with a brake.  It did help with recoil and was great for target shooting.  I can't remember who made It but it was not a T3.


----------



## jmoser (Jul 12, 2017)

Wear a shoulder pad at the range for 20+ rd grouping sessions and forget the brake for field use.
Nobody feels the recoil from one shot while hunting.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 12, 2017)

There are a few linear brakes out that do help with recoil but yet direct most of the blast toward the front,   the most effective ones do direct it out the sides, and are extremely loud.  I can tell you from looking at the way the terminator 3 is made, it will be extremely LOUD !  no doubt it will reduce recoil quite a bit by the way its designed,   but your ears and anyone around you when you pull the trigger will suffer ,,,,  I you want a brake without all the excessive noise, look at some of the linear ones.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 18, 2017)

I was thinking it might be to loud as well, thanks for the advice.


----------

